# للبيع / شاحنة مان tga 410 xxl موديل: 2002



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مان 

TGA 410 XXL 

موديل: 2002

الجير بوكس:يدوي 

المسافه المقطوعه: 767,000 كم

رقم العرض : 1219021

وقود ديزل

القوه : 410حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:أغسطس 2002

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 115الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 




















​


----------

